
Here’s How You Can Help Fight Family Separation at the Border - DoreenMichele
http://amp.slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/06/how-you-can-fight-family-separation-at-the-border.html
======
core-questions
> First is the new policy that any migrant family entering the U.S. without a
> border inspection will be prosecuted for this minor misdemeanor. The parents
> get incarcerated and that leaves children to be warehoused.

How about these people recognize that they're trying to commit a crime -
entering the country illegally - and then, if they want to avoid
incarceration, perhaps try not committing said crime?

All of this "protest and send money" stuff undermines the legitimate rule of
law. Family separation is bad, but it happens all the time when people commit
crimes within the country and lose their children by virtue of being deemed
unfit to parent because of criminal actions.

Why should an illegal alien be treated any differently on that front?

These children are being used as emotional manipulation to exacerbate a
problem that's already pretty egregious.

~~~
mikesickler
Detain them as a family, then. Separating children, some infants, from their
parents, is cruel and unusual. The stated aim of the policy is to be so
abominable that it acts as a deterrent. You okay with that?

~~~
core-questions
Ahh, hard to say.

Imagine the case of someone within the country where CPS gets called due to
the parents doing something criminal. Should the children be jailed? Isn't
that cruel? Separation is cruel, but it might be healthier for the kids to go
to a foster family or facility where they're not imprisoned.

> The stated aim of the policy is to be so abominable that it acts as a
> deterrent. You okay with that?

I'm plenty okay with punishments that are intended to be deterrents, yes, but
if you're going to do that you need to make sure everyone knows, and enforce
it consistently.

A far better option would just be to turn people back at the border, and
instantly deport anyone caught in the country who isn't supposed to be there.
Consistent, possible to enforce without the courts being involved, faster and
more efficient, and probably less cruel overall.

